# Grafikkarten Upgrade später Mainbord nur welche?



## dagster (29. Juni 2018)

*Grafikkarten Upgrade später Mainbord nur welche?*

Moin!
Ich möchte mir in 1-2 Monaten ne neue Grafikkarte zulegen Budget wäre 400-600€ steht noch nicht fest.
Derzeit habe ich eine GTX 970 die Version mit dem "Speicherfehler".
Mir scheint aber im allgemeinen das die Karte nicht mehr sonderlich gut performt.

Erstmal zu meiner derzeitigen Hardware
CPU: I5 6600k derzeit etwas OC via Bios glaub war auf 4ghz
Kühler: Dark Rock Pro 3 + 4 weitere Gehäuse Lüfter von Bequiet Silent wings.
NT: Bequiet 600W 80+ Silber
MB:  Asus z170p
OS Windows 8.1 Pro
Windows liegt auf ner 120gb SSD
Ram: Derzeit 8gb DDR4

Ich hatte in der Theorie eine GTX 1080 angepeilt da ich sehr Leistungs Hungrige Spiele spiele sowie das ganze auch noch Live Broadcaste heist meine CPU sowie Grafikkarte wird ordentlich Ausgelastet.

Das Budget betrifft NUR die Grafikkarte will mir was anständiges holen allerdings weis ich nicht so recht ob mein Mainbord sowie CPU das mitmacht.
Hatte eventuell auch die Idee mit dem OBS Studio broadcaster statt über die CPU über die Grafikkarte zu Streamen daher sollte die Karte genug Power haben um nen Stream und das Game ohne Probleme zu bearbeiten.


Sollte es wirklich ne 1080 werden? Wenn ja was brauch ich in zukunft für n neues Board das auch meine CPU supportet sowie OC möglickeit Supportet und natürlich ddr4.

Zusammen gefasst erst Grafikkarte Budget 400-600€ und später dann n anständiges MB budget 150-200€ denk ich sollten reichen.

Danke schon mal im vorraus, vielleicht gibs ja auch Alternativen zur gtx 1080 aber bitte kein ATI xD kein fan von.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2018)

Bei Broadcast beschränkt vor allem die CPU, nicht so sehr die Grafikkarte - aber du hast ja Idee mit dem genannten Tool. Kann aber trotzdem sein, dass es selbst mit einem GTX 1080 Ti als SLI-Verbund wegen der CPU nicht so rund läuft, weil Du nunmal neben dem Spiel trotzdem weitere Tasks laufen hast. Da wäre ein Core i7 halt besser, oder wenn die Plattform neu her soll auch ein Ryzen 5. 

Aber die Graka ist so oder so inzwischen natürlich je nach Anspruch etwas betagt, da würde ein Upgrade in jedem Falle was bringen. Eine GTX 1080 wäre gut, aber vlt, reicht auch eine GXT 1070 Ti, die OC-Versionen sind wie eine 1080 bei Normtakt und wären etwas günstiger.


Ein neues Board für Deine jetzige CPU macht aber überhaupt keinen Sinn. Da muss so oder so die CPU neu her, ein Board bringt rein gar nichts bei der Leistung außer vlt. ein paar mehr MHz beim OC.


----------



## dagster (29. Juni 2018)

Danke für den erst Eindruck, das MB will ich austauschen weil offenbar 3 der Ram slots nicht mehr anständig funktionieren.  Sonst würd ich das MB nicht austauschen hätte ich erwähnen sollen. Das die CPU ne Schwachstelle is ist natürlich etwas Blöd, i7 ist durch Hyperthreading allerdings recht Teuer. Welche i7 wäre denn dann für meine verwendung vorteilhaft? Also der Plan steht definitiv das erstmal ne neue Grafikkarte her muss. Ob nu 1070ti oder 1080 werd ich dann sehen, werde ich die den nutzen können solange ich noch kein neuen CPU habe? Und sollte neuer CPU schätze ich mal nen neueres MB wäre von vorteil?

Bin am Überlegen der CPU doch den vortritt zu geben dein Einwand gibt mir zu denken.
Welche CPU wäre denn für meine Bedürfnisse von Vorteil? I7 denk ich is klar aber für Multimedia Anwendung + Gaming? Das Muss ja nen Regelrechtes Monster sein. Zusätzlich bräuchte ich dann ne MB empfehlung da ich sehr unsicher bin was die Sockel angeht. Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Gareas (30. Juni 2018)

Dafür brauchst du nicht unbedingt ein Monster. Ein aktueller Prozessor mit 12 oder eben 16 Threads tut es da auch. Dafür brauchst du dann aber eh ein neues MB, sprich eine komplette Aufrüstung. Hier bieten sich dann die Ryzen 5 oder 7 Modelle an, ne nach Budget. Oder eben der Intel I7 8200er oder I5 8400.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2018)

dagster schrieb:


> Danke für den erst Eindruck, das MB will ich austauschen weil offenbar 3 der Ram slots nicht mehr anständig funktionieren.  Sonst würd ich das MB nicht austauschen hätte ich erwähnen sollen. Das die CPU ne Schwachstelle is ist natürlich etwas Blöd, i7 ist durch Hyperthreading allerdings recht Teuer. Welche i7 wäre denn dann für meine verwendung vorteilhaft?


 Es gibt da ja eh kaum Auswahl für den Sockel 1151. Der günstigste wäre der i7-7700 mit 4 Kernen und 8 Threads, aber der i7-8700 wäre nur 15€ teurer und hätte dann direkt sogar 6 Kerne und 12 Threads. ABER für letzteren brauchst du ein neues Board, der 7700 würde auch mit Deinem jetzigen Board laufen.

Falls Du aber sowieso auch das Board neu holen wolltest, würde ich einen Ryzen 5 empfehlen. Der Ryzen 5 2600 ist zB 100€ günstiger als ein Core i7-7700 und hat 6 Kerne, 12 Threads. Insgesamt ist er in Spielen zwar langsamer als ein i7-7700/8700 , aber für den Preis ist der super und ist eben wegen der vielen Threads vorteilhaft, wenn du neben dem Game noch weitere Aufgaben laufen hast. Und das RAM kannst du weiter nutzen. 


EIne GTX 1070 Ti oder 1080 würde auch ohne CPU-Wechsel viel bringen, aber beim Thema Streaming wird Deine CPU halt ggf. für "Dämpfer" sorgen.


----------



## dagster (30. Juni 2018)

Danke für eure Vorschläge, AMD kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus schlechte Erfahung mit gemacht. Ja Mainboard muss ich auch austauschen wie gesagt da funktionieren 3 Slots vom Ram nicht mehr würd gern auf DDR4 bleiben. Hab da schon den ein oder anderen CPU gesehen liegen so zwischen 250-300€ oder? Das wäre noch machbar wäre nur die Frage, welcher CPU und welches neue MB? Ich sehe das als Investition an soll Zukunfts sicher sein kann also auch etwas kosten. Bringt mir nichts wenn ich jetzt am CPU beispielsweise spare und in 2 Jahren  muss ich wieder n neuen haben das wäre unvorteilhaft.
@Herbboy deine Aussage hat mir zu denken gegeben daher werd ich erstmal CPU auswechseln merke jetzt schon beim Streamen wenn ich in 720p Streame mit 6000 Bitrate und 60 FPS das meine CPU trotz OC auf 90% rumgurkt . Sollte schon ne CPU sein die selbst wenn ich Streame und dabei Spiele nicht unbedingt direkt über 50% CPU auslastung geht so das man nebenbei halt auch Luft für andere Anwendungen hat. Hoffe konnte euch alle notwendigen Infos geben CPU muss kein Sockel 1151 sein wie gesagt geht auch anderer aber dazu brauch ich dann halt auch ein MB.

Danke für eure Zeit.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2018)

dagster schrieb:


> Danke für eure Vorschläge, AMD kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus schlechte Erfahung mit gemacht.


 das ist keine gute Einstellung, denn Probleme hat man auch mit Intel, wenn man mal Pech mit einer CPU oder einem Board hat. Du hast ja jetzt selber auch Probleme "mit Intel", eben mit den RAM-Bänken... 

Wenn du unbedingt Intel willst, dann kommt eh nur der Sockel 1151 in Frage, und dann nimm am besten den i7-8700 und ein Mainboard mit einem 300er-Chipsatz, zB das hier https://geizhals.de/asus-prime-h370m-plus-90mb0wc0-m0eay0-a1796200.html?hloc=de  oder https://geizhals.de/msi-h370-gaming-plus-7b22-001r-a1795715.html?hloc=de 

Da gibt es viel Auswahl. Übertakten ist ja kein Thema, das geht mit dem i7-8700 eh nicht.


----------



## dagster (30. Juni 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn du unbedingt Intel willst, dann kommt eh nur der Sockel 1151 in Frage, und dann nimm am besten den i7-8700 und ein Mainboard mit einem 300er-Chipsatz, zB das hier https://geizhals.de/asus-prime-h370m-plus-90mb0wc0-m0eay0-a1796200.html?hloc=de  oder https://geizhals.de/msi-h370-gaming-plus-7b22-001r-a1795715.html?hloc=de
> 
> Da gibt es viel Auswahl. Übertakten ist ja kein Thema, das geht mit dem i7-8700 eh nicht.



Warum ich lieber Intel will ist denke ich Geschmackssache. Frage wenn ich sowieso nen neues Board kaufen werde warum kommt bei Intel nur der Sockel 1151 infrage?
Hab den CPU grad mal bei Mindfactory gesehen da kommt diese Meldung:


> ***ACHTUNG:****
> Derzeit ist die Nutzung des Prozessors nur in Verbindung mit einem Z370 Mainboard möglich. Bei weiteren Fragen kontaktieren Sie bitte den Hersteller. Beim Kauf eines Prozessors bieten wir optional eine Prozessor-Montage an, sodass dieser auf Wunsch fachmännisch in den Sockel eingesetzt werden kann.


Ich bin verwirrt.. du sagtest ja schon das ich ein mitn 300er Chipsatz nehmen soll dann. Aber deine Aussage das nur ein 1151er Sockel in frage kommt der Sinn ergibt sich mir gerade nicht bzw die Logik gibt es sonst keine Intel Mainboards die mit DDR4 laufen? Keine andere CPU die meinen Ansprüchen in Gaming sowie Streaming entspricht? Entschuldige diese "anfänger fragen". Aber das ist die Unsicherheit  kenne mich in dieser Sektion leider nicht aus daher der Thread.
Ps: Wünsche schönes wochendene


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2018)

dagster schrieb:


> Warum ich lieber Intel will ist denke ich Geschmackssache. Frage wenn ich sowieso nen neues Board kaufen werde warum kommt bei Intel nur der Sockel 1151 infrage?


 Weil es von Intel ansonsten nur noch den Sockel 2066 gibt, bei dem die Mainboards viel teuer sind (nicht unter 170€ ) und die CPUs für den Sockel 2066, die unter 500€ kosten, sind nicht schneller als ein i7-8700. Selbst die CPUs über 500€ sind in vielen Fällen in Games langsamer, das sind halt CPUs für spezielle Anwendungen, Server usw.




> Ich bin verwirrt.. du sagtest ja schon das ich ein mitn 300er Chipsatz nehmen soll dann. Aber deine Aussage das nur ein 1151er Sockel in frage kommt der Sinn ergibt sich mir gerade nicht bzw die Logik gibt es sonst keine Intel Mainboards die mit DDR4 laufen? Keine andere CPU die meinen Ansprüchen in Gaming sowie Streaming entspricht? Entschuldige diese "anfänger fragen". Aber das ist die Unsicherheit  kenne mich in dieser Sektion leider nicht aus daher der Thread.
> Ps: Wünsche schönes wochendene


  Für den Sockel 1151 gab es zuerst Mainboards mit 100er-Chipsätzen, also zB H170 usw. - das steht im Namen des Boards immer drin. Dann gab es die 200er-Chipsätze. Beide sind mit den Sockel 1151-CPUs kompatibel, die zur 6000er- oder 7000er-Familie gehören, zb Core i5-6500 oder Core i7-7700. Die neuen 8000er-CPUs haben zwar auch den Sockel 1151, laufen aber nicht auf 100er- und 200er-Boards. Als die CPUs neu waren, gab es deswegen den Chipsatz Z370 - nur mit dem laufen dann CPUs wie der Core i5-8500 oder Core i7-8700, und es ist sogar noch "bescheuerter": die älteren CPUs laufen da wiederum NICHT, d.h. Z370 ist NUR für die 8000er-CPUs, und für die 8000er gehen auch NUR Z370-Board - bzw GINGEN, denn seit ein paar Wochen gibt es aber auch weitere 300er-Chipsätze, auch DIE sind (ausschließlich) für die 8000er-CPUs geeignet, zB eben die von mir genannten Boards. Die Info bei Mindfactory, die so klingt, als würde NUR Z370 gehen, ist nicht mehr aktuell. 


Du kannst auch beim Hersteller nachsehen, welche CPUs kompatibel sind zB für das Asus-Board: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/PRIME-H370M-PLUS/HelpDesk_CPU/  da siehst du, dass alle 8000er laufen, aber auch nur die (mit Ausnahme der Pentium-Modelle)


----------



## PtOlbrch (22. August 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Anliegen wie dagster. Ich besitze ebenfalls eine GTX 970 welche allerdings defekt ist und ausgetauscht werden muss. Ich denke dabei an eine etwas leistungsfähigere Grafikkarte damit ich auch bei den kommenden Spiele auf der sicheren Seite bin. Dabei ist eine Performance in Ultra kein absolutes Muss aber zumindest so, dass ich jedenfalls im Grafikmodus High (oder zumindest im Normal) ohne Performanceprobleme zocken kann.  Als Auflösung reicht mir 1080 auch wenn ich am TV theoretisch 4k wiedergeben könnte. Ich denke dabei an eine GTX 1070 nach und wollte mal machfragen ob meine gegenwärtige Hardware diese ggfs. ausbremst, bzw. überhaupt sinnvoll ist:

Intel Core i5-2500, LGA1155
Asus P8P67 Rev 3.1 Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3 Mainboard
16 GB DDR3-1333 Arbeitsspeicher
Corsair Enthusiast Series Modular TX650M, 650 Watt Netzteil
250 GB Samsung SSD und 500GB HDD Festplatten
Windows 7-64 Bit


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2018)

PtOlbrch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe das gleiche Anliegen wie dagster. Ich besitze ebenfalls eine GTX 970 welche allerdings defekt ist und ausgetauscht werden muss. Ich denke dabei an eine etwas leistungsfähigere Grafikkarte damit ich auch bei den kommenden Spiele auf der sicheren Seite bin. Dabei ist eine Performance in Ultra kein absolutes Muss aber zumindest so, dass ich jedenfalls im Grafikmodus High (oder zumindest im Normal) ohne Performanceprobleme zocken kann.  Als Auflösung reicht mir 1080 auch wenn ich am TV theoretisch 4k wiedergeben könnte. Ich denke dabei an eine GTX 1070 nach und wollte mal machfragen ob meine gegenwärtige Hardware diese ggfs. ausbremst, bzw. überhaupt sinnvoll ist:
> 
> ...


 Eine 1070 wäre dafür voll in Ordnung und reicht auch für FullHD locker aus.


----------



## PtOlbrch (22. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Eine 1070 wäre dafür voll in Ordnung und reicht auch für FullHD locker aus.



Sehr gut,

und wenn im Winter die neueren Generationen von NVidia auf dem Markt erscheinen, kann man bei der GTX 1070 sicherlich mit einer Preisreduzierung rechnen?


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2018)

PtOlbrch schrieb:


> Sehr gut,
> 
> und wenn im Winter die neueren Generationen von NVidia auf dem Markt erscheinen, kann man bei der GTX 1070 sicherlich mit einer Preisreduzierung rechnen?


 Du meinst wenn eine RTX 2060 oder so kommt? Da wäre ich nicht so sicher. Es kann gut sein, dass der Preis der 1070 so bleibt wie jetzt oder unabhängig von einer neuen Karte etwas sinkt, und die neue Karte kostet dann halt so viel, wie sie bei der Leistung auch "wert ist". Wenn also eine RTX 2060 gleich schnell wie eine GTX 1070 ist, dürfte die neue Karte dann auch ähnlich viel kosten oder günstiger sein. Aber das kann Dir keine vorhersagen.


----------



## PtOlbrch (28. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,

um dieses Thema neu aufzurollen:

Ich hatte mir im September 2018 online die Nvidia GTX 1070 zugelegt, welche mittlerweile defekt ist. Heute habe ich diese reklamiert und mir wurde zugesichert, dass mir das Geld per PayPal zurückerstattet wird (es handelte sich um einen Onlinekauf im Onlineshop von MediaMarkt).

Da die GTX 1070 nicht mehr auf dem Markt erhältlich ist, überlege ich diese entweder über ebay.de wieder zu kaufen oder auf die Nachfolgegeneration umzusteigen, beispielsweise die RTX 2070. Meine Frage lautet ob mit meinem System diese Grafikkarte überhaupt eine Leistungssteigerung ergibt, oder ob diese die Leistung der RTX 2070 er drosseln würde. 

Mein PC setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:

Intel Core i5-2500, LGA1155
Asus P8P67 Rev 3.1 Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3 Mainboard
16 GB DDR3-1333 Arbeitsspeicher
Corsair Enthusiast Series Modular TX650M, 650 Watt Netzteil
1 TB Samsung SSD und 500 GB HDD Festplatten
Windows 10-64 Bit

Hinzufügen möchte ich auch, dass ich keinen besonderen Wert auf 4k Gaming lege.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2019)

PtOlbrch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> um dieses Thema neu aufzurollen:
> 
> ...



Die CPU KÖNNTE in manchen Games vlt dafür Sorgen, dass du mit der RTX 2070 nicht mehr FPS als mit einer GTX 1070 hast. Aber nur in sehr wenigen Fällen - zB nehmen wir mal an, dass die GTX 1070 in Battlefield V im Mulitplayer 70 FPS schafft, Deine CPU aber maximal 65 FPS zulässt, weil sie nur vier Kerne hat. BF V ist dafür bekannt, dass es erst mit 8 Threads/Kernen richtig gut läuft. in DEM Fall würde die RTX 2070 dann kaum was bringen.

Aber in den weitaus meisten Games wird sie relativ gesehen die gleiche Mehrleistung bringen, als wenn du einen zB Core i7-9700 hättest, also 30% mehr. D.h. mit der GTX 1070 hast du bei maximalen Details und einem Core i7-9700 (nur als Beispiel) 60 FPS, dann hast du mit der RTX 2070 also +30 => 78 FPS. Mit dem Core i5-2500 hast du mit der 1070 wegen der CPU nur 45 FPS, mit der RTX 2070 dann nur knappe 60 FPS. Das sind aber trotzdem +30%, der Vorteil bleibt also.

Ich würde Dir aber eine RTX 2060 Super empfehlen. Die ist fast gleich schnell wie eine RTX 2070, und bei MM gibt es da auch ein paar gute Modelle, die 2070 hingegen haben oft noch einen veralteten Preis, denn die nicht-Super-Modelle sind Auslaufmodelle.

Für die RTX 2060 Super "Strix"-Modelle gibt es 40€ Cashback von Asus => https://promotion.asus.com/de/de/winterdeals   die gibt es bei MM ab 475€ https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...strix-gaming-8gb-90yv0dg2-m0na00-2577707.html  oder   https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...a8g-gaming-super-90yv0dg1-m0na00-2571783.html  (achte aber auf die Länge! )

MIt Cashback wäre das dann günstiger als die billigste RTX 2070, die es bei MM aktuell gibt - das wäre die hier: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_msi-rtx-2070-tri-frozr-2620355.html    wobei es noch eine Zotac Mini 2070 gibt, die noch etwas weniger kosten, die ich aber nur nehmen würde, wenn du einen sehr kleinen PC planst.

Ansonsten gibt es RTX 2060 Super ab ca 400€, ich hab selbst die bei MM günstigste KFA2 als Angebot für 360€ bekommen.


----------



## PtOlbrch (20. März 2021)

Hallo,

auf mein Anliegen im vorletzten Thread von mir zurückzukommen:

Ich hatte für meinen PC von damals die RTX 2070 erworben.

Mittlerweile hatte ich mir einen neues PC System zusammengebaut, allerdings einige Komponente, aus dem vorherigen PC, welche nicht überholt waren, eingebaut:

Der PC setzt sich aus folgenden Komponenten zusammen:

- be quiet! PURE BASE 600, Tower-Gehäuse(schwarz/silber)
- Intel Core I9-10900k
- Gigabyte Z490 X AX Gaming Mainboard
- Be Quit Straight Power 11 cm 850 Watt
- HyperX DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3200 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher(schwarz, HX432C16FB3AK2/32, Fury Black RGB)
- Samsung SSD 1 TB
- Windows 10
- Zotac RTX 2070 mini Grafikkarte

Meine Frage richtet sich dahingehend ob es sich für das besagte System lohnen würde, von der RTX 2070 auf die RTX 3080 umzusteigen. Das die RTX 3080 wegen der eingeschränkten Verfügbarkeit zu astronomische Preise aufschlägt will ich mal außer Betracht lassen und stattdessen denn UVP von ca. 700 € in den Vergleich mit reinnehmen, da ich davon ausgehe das in absehbarer Zeit das Angebot die nachfrage übersteigt (Hoffentlich).

Wie seht ihr das? Würde sich der Umstieg lohnen??


----------



## Batze (20. März 2021)

Du beantwortest dir deine Frage selbst.
Wir müssen alle sehen wann welche Grafikkarten endlich mal wieder vernünftig z.V. stehen.
Wenn das nicht gegeben ist erübrigt sich jede Frage.
Bis dahin, so wie ich das sehe ist die nächste Generation schon raus, und das Spiel beginnt von Vorne.


----------



## PtOlbrch (21. März 2021)

Formuliere ich die Frage mal anders: Wäre eine Neuinvestition von ca. 700 € UVP verhältnismäßig gem. des Leistungsunterschiedes?


----------



## Batze (21. März 2021)

Nein
Ohne Neue Grafigkarte, die es momentan nicht zu kaufen gibt ist jede Überlegung des Auf/Umrüstens vollkommen Zwecklos auch nur darüber nachzudenken.
Wir müssen wohl alle bis Ende des Jahres warten um zu sehen wie sich da der Markt eventuell reguliert.
Wenn Überhaupt.
Es ist momentan für uns Gamer die Aufrüsten wollen eine ganz dumme Situation.
Aber eine vollkommen Überteuerte Hardeware würde ich auf keinen Fall kaufen.
Und ich denke da stimmen mir sehr viele hier zu. Bis ende des Jahres ist über Aufrüstung (Graka) gar nicht zu denken.
Ist leider so.

PS: Wollte jetzt auch schon länger meine AMD RX 580 verkaufen, kann ich aber nicht, weil ich ja nichts Neues bekomme.  
Habe Extra ein par Talerchen gespart für was Neues, aber so Blöde bin ich dann doch nicht voll Überteuert zu zahlen.
Muss ich eben noch ein par Monate warten. Macht nix, habe ja Zeit und die Graka ist noch für alle Spiele die ich zocke gut genug.
Sollte sich der Markt nicht ändern, bleibt mehr für mein Fanatec Projekt.


----------

